# Open to hooded litter tray advice



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Since we adopted Tilly 4 months ago she has always used an open litter tray (with no roof/hood etc) and this has worked fine for her but we are getting fed up of the litter flying over the sides and on to the carpet - she is so messy! Also, as it's quite close to the kitchen we don't like the sight or smell of her poo so we end up scooping and covering constantly. We have decided to get her a new litter tray with a roof on but there are a few questions i have:

Do you think there will be any problems in Tilly adjusting from an open tray to a hooded one - i am abit worried she might not like the change use and will start doing it around the house instead. If you have had experience of this, what can we do to make the transition easier for her?

Are the litter trays with the roofs on effective at stopping litter coming out onto the floor and does it mask the smell better (we aren't going to have one with a flap on though).

Any advice/experience welcome, want to make sure i'm fully prepared!


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

hi i use a hooded litter tray and it is fab cuts most smells and not much litter comes out.

i did not have a problem when changing over but if you find she will not use take the door off and you will find then that she will use it


----------



## Jay Tee (Jan 14, 2009)

We have recently moved Milly to an inclosed cat litter and she was fine.

I showed her a couple of times on how to get in and out and placed some of her old 'poo' into her new litter and she was fine. As long as its in the same place and the same litter im sure she will be fine, don't worry too much if it takes her a while!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

mY MATES DIDNT TAKE TO A HOODED LITTER TRAY BUT SHE DOES USE A WASHING UP BOWL AND THE LITTER STAYS INSIDE. i USED A HOODED ONE FOR MINE AND FOUND THAT THEY KEPT ANY ODOUR DOWN LITTLE. aLSO IF YOU HAVE COMPANY THEY DONT HAVE TO WATCH YOUR CAT DOING ITS BIZZ.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ours were terrible in an open tray, no matter how high the sides!
They were youngwhen we changed to a overed one, and we left the door off it til I felt they were big enough to push it easily.

x


----------



## scatty (Feb 4, 2009)

I get all my kittens used to a litter "igloo" as soon as possible. I use a brick as an extra step because otherwise they can't get in or out and at first I use blue tack to secure the flap up and out of the way. Takes a couple of weeks before the flap comes down. No mess and much less smell - brilliant


----------



## mudfingers (Jan 5, 2009)

I use a hooded tray, always have with both my cats, so I never had a changeover period. I can still smell the contents, but it's in quite a small room at the moment.


----------



## racheyrooney (Nov 8, 2008)

I changed Jasper over to a hooded one when he was about 4 months, at first I took the door off completely then after a few weeks put the door on and had to show him a few times how to get in but he always managed to get himself out. I gave him a treat the first few times he did it by himself. I would just make sure you're in the first time you put the door on in case they can't work it out!!! x x


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for all of the advice; I dont think the one we were looking at had a door on it, just an open entrance. It was quite high though so I think we will have to get something for her to step up on (like the brick mentioned) until she gets a bit bigger. Looking forward to not seeing poo when I come down for breakfast in the morning! Ill keep you posted on the change over  I may be back for more advice!!


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

I know when we changed litter a few weeks back mine were hesitant to use it. I just scoop them up when it looked like they were ready and encouraged them to go in, and they got heaps of praise after. If it has a flap, maybe hold it open until they get inside. Just until they get used to it.

I had a cat who would only use a cat flap this way


----------



## Amie (Oct 25, 2008)

When i first bought our hooded litter tray, i firstly put the new tray where the old one was, with the hood and door off.. so she knew it was still a tray.. 

Then after a few days i put the hood on, but without the door

She never got used to the door unfortunatly, but its fab


----------

